# Tuning the Omoto Chief Extreme reel



## joe7 (Oct 12, 2014)

hi..i just bought Omoto Chief Extreme reel(630CXS) to be used for surf fishing. How to tune this reel to make it cast further and smoother?can anybody here recommends me a good online shop that provide an international postage for the upgrade parts required for my reel?can i install the upgrade part myself or does it required some special tools? if i'm not mistaken..the parts between Omoto and Akios multiplier reel is interchangeable, am i right?
thanks in advance to all..


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

joe7 said:


> hi..i just bought Omoto Chief Extreme reel(630CXS) to be used for surf fishing.


Congratulations on a great purchase!



> How to tune this reel to make it cast further and smoother?


There is very little to be done.



> can anybody here recommends me a good online shop that provide an international postage for the upgrade parts required for my reel?


Reely Ron's Reel Repair

Ron is an experienced ABU person and has a very nice shop. He sells Omoto reels and carries a line of accessories. I highly recommend you visit his facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reely-Rons-Reel-Repair/241125069381527?ref=stream



> can i install the upgrade part myself or does it required some special tools?


A small flat tip scewdriver should be sufficient.



> if i'm not mistaken..the parts between Omoto and Akios multiplier reel is interchangeable, am i right?
> thanks in advance to all..


Interchangeable, for the most part.

I'll put together a few lines on final touches prior to use.

Don


----------

